# Who is your favourite gaming YouTuber?



## thisistian (Jan 12, 2018)

I love Mischa Crossing, she does a lot of ACNL town tours ^.^


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 12, 2018)

jerma or nerrel


----------



## mitfy (Jan 12, 2018)

oh i've heard and seen a few mischacrossing vids, but i'm not subscribed/an avid watcher.
i tend to watch markiplier, jacksepticeye, danandphilgames, and game grumps. i only watch something i'm interested in though, i don't watch all of their vids.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 12, 2018)

dashiegames
nicob
matpat
markiplier
jacksepticeye is okay
idk a lot of gamers suck nowadays


----------



## Psydye (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm subscribed to a few though I haven't seen them in ages. Been watching Helloween4545 lately though.


----------



## Joy (Jan 13, 2018)

Markiplier, Cryatoic and NicoB


----------



## Marte (Jan 13, 2018)

LDShadowLady


----------



## Weiland (Jan 14, 2018)

No doubt Chuggaaconroy.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 14, 2018)

nicob
mischacrossing
danandphilgames


----------



## aloe (Jan 14, 2018)

I normally watch mischacrossing and danandphilgames


----------



## Anactoria (Jan 16, 2018)

i'm not too devoted to any particular ones, but i like gamegrumps to check out gameplay footage, marikiplier or jacksepticeye when im in the mood for crazy shenanigans. even though sometimes they're a bit too much, you can pretty much rely on quality recording & good audience engagement. i used to watch splattercat for some of the survival games i was really into.


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 16, 2018)

dashiegames, Continue, cinemassacre mostly for AVGN and James & Mike.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 16, 2018)

Super Best Friends
ChristopherOdd
ProJared Plays
Luckless Lovelocks
jacksepticeye

And a couple of local non-english ones.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jan 16, 2018)

umm i watch truegreen7 and appari ( go ahead and yell at me about it, yes i like animal jam) also i watch bepper ( also animal jam)


----------



## Soigne (Jan 17, 2018)

GameGrumps every now and then for certain games, but for quality or thorough gameplay I’d go for ChristopherOdd. Cry used to be pretty decent, but lately he hasn’t been playing much & he’s starting to get annoying when he records with a certain someone.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 18, 2018)

i take it back darksydephil hes so humble and kind and isnt an interesting case of how a gaming channel completely crumbles i swear


----------



## Ryumia (Jan 22, 2018)

*Q*: *Who is your favorite gaming YouTuber?*

*A*: It is difficult for me to decide who is my favorite gaming YouTuber. So far... I mostly watch Sirlionhart and Jay from the Kubz Scouts, but I sometimes watch PieSenpai/Azzman, omegaevolution, and jacksepticeye. I did watch a few videos from markiplier's channel since his videos showed up on my recommendations and thought I should give his videos a shot. I used to watch videos from Pewdiepie's channel. 

If I had to pick my favorite one out of the people that I listed then I would choose Sirlionhart because he plays a lot of the games that I like playing. And... The way he plays game makes me want to test the limits of every game I that play. I was always looking for a channel that has the same interest of games that I do and I am glad that I was able to find his YouTube channel. Plus... He is quite entertaining.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 22, 2018)

RoosterTeeth, just the level of vulgar and offensive I like lol


----------



## Keldi (Jan 22, 2018)

ChuggaaConroy
JackSepticEye
Kubz Scouts
Markiplier


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 22, 2018)

gamegrumps, kittykatgaming, and commanderholly for sure!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't particularly like most gaming channels. Most of the ones I watch regularly are Splatoon based, so that's SkulShurtagalTCG, GGGabrielGaming, Octoboy (lol), FishyFisher. I've just discovered ChocoMilkGamer does some fab BotW funny moments. That's about it really.


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 25, 2018)

Videogamedunkey


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 26, 2018)

Ashens.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 26, 2018)

Game Grumps and some smaller Youtubers. ~


----------



## Warrior (Jan 26, 2018)

DUNKEY! Dunkey's videos always make me lose my ****, been watching for a long time. He's the funniest guy.


----------



## Cheren (Jan 26, 2018)

Jerma985, ster, and FUNKe.


----------



## cosmopath (Jan 26, 2018)

funhaus


----------



## midnightdreams (Jan 26, 2018)

J4G said:


> funhaus



This. For a second answer, I watch a lot of SpaceHamster and PeanutButterGamer and their collabs. Also can't forget Chuggaaconroy! They're pretty much the only channels I watch though and have been for a while. Maybe I should check some of these channels out. Always worth a shot!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Jan 28, 2018)

SimplyPressStart 
SuperCarlinGaming
Gametheory (if this counts) that's about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah and my favorite... swimming bird


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 28, 2018)

jacksepticeye, keralis, sl1pg8tr. i used to watch more markiplier but recently its been games i don't care about so i have not watched or its streamed and i dont watch many livestreams due to time.


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2018)

LGR aka Lazy Game Reviews. I've followed him for years and I often don't buy a _The Sims_ expansion without watching his review first. While I don't always agree with his opinions his videos are in-depth and I love his sense of humour.


----------



## betta (Jan 29, 2018)

DashieGames & CoryxKenshin & DomPlays, they are all funny asf LOL, they always make my day & make me happy when I'm upset haha


----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2018)

Currently it's Helloween4545. I like his survival horror Let's Plays. Right now I'm watching his Silent Hill 3 and Silent Hill 2 ones.


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 6, 2018)

I would say my favorite is DashieGames, I just enjoy his videos the most, specially when he plays Super Mario Maker, his reactions while playing it are hilarious.


----------



## onionpudding (Feb 15, 2018)

Mischacrossing (her acnl streams are so fun. Loved the one with rain in the background ), Kubz Scouts, ChocolateMilkGamer, Viantastic and Skawo mostly.


----------



## SuperStarShark2 (Feb 16, 2018)

Def Markiplier he's funny as crap.


----------



## Adriel (Feb 19, 2018)

chuggaaconroy for sure. ive been watching him for about 10 years now and his playthroughs are extremely entertaining, but also very good walkthrough and guides


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't watch that many gaming YouTubers' since there has been A LOT of drama in the past year or so where popular YouTube gamers were revealed as bigots, but one of the few I still watch is PBGGameplay.

I also watch TrueGreen7, but he's less of a let's player-type YouTuber and he more just makes Pokemon videos that are more like top 10 lists and stuff like that.


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 26, 2018)

Sips! I've been watching him for years and years. He's hilarious and a good dude. I used to watch heaps of gaming youtubers now he is the only gaming channel/streamer I still watch. And occasionally Robbazz


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 29, 2018)

IntoTheBarrier


----------



## Raayzx (May 31, 2018)

Markiplier
Ijustine
Sssniperwolf
AngelMelly


----------



## magicaldonkey (May 31, 2018)

markiplier _100%_


----------



## TofuIdol (Jul 15, 2018)

I really like watching NicoB or Markiplier


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 15, 2018)

I guess I only watch like a couple of gaming youtubers like fightincowboy who does full playthroughs of games like dark souls, and callmekevin for funny gaming videos.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 16, 2018)

I really still like the Yogscast and GameGrumps


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 16, 2018)

I don't really watch many gaming Youtubers because I can't stand most Let's Play-type videos, especially if they purposely rage or yell for no reason.


----------



## ellarella (Jul 17, 2018)

the one that immediately springs to mind is Karak from ACG, who's probably my favorite video game reviewer. i've also recently watched a lot of this unknown dude called Time And Tactics, who does really calm playthroughs of strategy/turn-based games


----------



## MilkToast (Jul 23, 2018)

gamegrumps! i do enjoy saltyphish too


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm not usually a fan of Let's Play videos, but I do watch Game Grumps from time-to-time. They have some pretty funny anecdotes and I find their laughter contagious.

EDIT: Vinesauce can be hilarious too. Their corruptions videos almost always get me


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 23, 2018)

i love stumpt! they are a lesser known channel, but their content makes me laugh. all four of the people involved are such interesting individuals.
vinesauce joel and vinny, too.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 24, 2018)

I usually watch jacksepticeye (or however you spell it)... just because he and Cryaotic always play the games that I want to see. However, they kind of get on my nerves... I prefer it when people talk as little as possible... and don't yell... which is clearly not descriptive of jacksepticeye


----------



## Tao (Jul 24, 2018)

Dunkey, Yahtzee, Jim Sterling, Game Sack, Larry Bundy Jr, SuperBunnyHop.



DJStarstryker said:


> I don't really watch many gaming Youtubers because I can't stand most Let's Play-type videos, especially if they purposely rage or yell for no reason.



That's generally just the 'big names'. Look outside of the spectrum of screamers and streamers and you'll quickly find gaming youtubers who don't scream all the time and don't do lets play style videos (or at least generally have the common decency to put those on a separate channel). I don't get anything like that in my recommendations anymore since I'm always quick to click the "not interested" button when one of them appears.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jul 25, 2018)

Oneyplays and Penguinz0

Both are pretty dang funny :3


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 17, 2018)

GTLive


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2018)

Kilian Experience is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Clefarious (Aug 17, 2018)

Markiplier is my senpai *dreamy sigh*


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Did I post here? OMG. But, well definitely:

Japanese:
Takutaku, Peinto1008 (and his buddies, Shinigami and Kuronoa), Jitenshakaesh ite (but he's gone inactive nowadays? IDEK WHY...), Asuka (recently), I had more but they just started going inactive.

English:
Pewdiepie (Just for walking dead nowadays), Kubzscouts and uh, um. IDEK. Game Grumps too? but not too often.

Dutch:
Lekkerspelen (for comedy purposes but yea)


----------



## deerprongs (Aug 19, 2018)

I have a few for different interests of mine. 
For regular/everything gaming, my favorites are: Jacksepticeye, Markiplier, Achievement Hunter
For (mostly) dinosaur content: TheGamingBeaver and Anthomnia
For Animal Crossing: MischaCrossing


----------



## abc123wee (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm a big fan of Chuggaaconroy, the Hiddenblock and Normalboots guys, Dunkey, and Game Grumps.

Edit: How could I forget the hotboy king himself: NakeyJakey


----------



## Pluto-Sama (Sep 2, 2018)

Russian Badger or Meaty Marley


----------



## Poptato (Sep 3, 2018)

Markiplier definitely. I also watch jacksepticeye, cryotic, game grumps depending on the games


----------



## Stone Cold (Sep 13, 2018)

James Rolfe aka the Angry Video Game Nerd. The name of his channel si Cinemassacre. 

He is pretty much the original youtube gamer and the onyl one I truly care about. never cared about JonTron, pewdiepie and the likes.


----------



## Markus2000 (Sep 19, 2018)

*Word games*



Mely said:


> I normally watch mischacrossing and danandphilgames



I like word games, video games taking me too much time, are cool but become like a "drog". when you start to play can't anymore stop it.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 19, 2018)

JackSepticEye
Markiplier
DanTDM


----------



## Chouchou (Sep 19, 2018)

Chuggaconroy and Marriland.


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 3, 2018)

brutalmoose

his videos are hilarious but mostly i like him because his streams are so calming when i'm anxious. also i'm here to support my fellow gaymers


----------



## goro (Oct 6, 2018)

i don't really follow any specific youtubers much, however i do enjoy watching vinesauce streams, brutalmoose's reviews and pravus gaming's plague inc videos. not really sure why, but they both just tend to calm me down. i'll also watch some peanutbuttergamer sometimes if i'm feeling up to it.


cheerleader said:


> brutalmoose
> 
> his videos are hilarious but mostly i like him because his streams are so calming when i'm anxious. also i'm here to support my fellow gaymers


----------



## Flop (Oct 6, 2018)

Probably PeanutButterGamer


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 11, 2018)

My favorite gaming channels are

DanAndPhilGAMES
Markiplier
Jacksepticeye
CrankGameplays


----------



## Kalle (Oct 12, 2018)

RTGame. He's genuinely funny and pretty random.

This is one of my favorite eps:


----------



## Cwynne (Oct 12, 2018)

GAME GRUMPS lol


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 16, 2018)

I dig Markiplier, but ChilledChaos has been my guy for quite a while now. I enjoy much of his work.


----------



## Sothe (Oct 18, 2018)

I used to watch Markiplier all the time, but I don’t really watch him at all anymore.

I really enjoy watching Cryaotic. His voice is just fantastic haha. I also like watching TheRPGMinx.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 12, 2019)

CoryxKenshin. He's pretty funny!


----------



## salty- (Apr 13, 2019)

I watch like 3 gaming youtubers now, RTGame, CallmeKevin and Kubzscouts. Been watching a lot of Kubzscouts especially and then RTgame I mainly watch his crazy 100 people server minecraft videos cause they're pretty funny.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 13, 2019)

Chuggaconroy, PeanutButterGamer, Andrew Arcade and Mischa Crossing are probably my favourites!


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 13, 2019)

PewDiePie


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

My favorite right now has to be Uberhaxornova


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Etce, TreeckoBro, PeanutButterGamer, Keneko Kitten and Remainings. Etce is number one in my heart tho


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 26, 2020)

CoryxKenshin, Dashiegames, ChaseCrossing,TinyLibrary, and Etce.


----------



## xTech (Jun 26, 2020)

My favourite gaming YouTuber is Northernlion. He's definitely got more of an older target audience, but I just find him so funny and also very easy to watch whatever mood i'm in. He plays alot of games with a certain group (NLSS Squad/Unity) and I find all of their different personalities and conflicts that they get into with each other just very interesting. He's just very different to the usual "gaming youtubers", who are just way too hyper for me, and I find that quite refreshing.


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 26, 2020)

Yooo, I stumbled upon Northernlion while looking up Clubhouse Games videos. Love his sense of humor, subscribed after one video. I also like that he plays some pretty obscure titles.


----------



## xTech (Jun 26, 2020)

Nooblord said:


> Yooo, I stumbled upon Northernlion while looking up Clubhouse Games videos. Love his sense of humor, subscribed after one video. I also like that he plays some pretty obscure titles.


Trust me your in for a great time, he uploads like seven times a day so you'll never be bored! If you like twitch he streams the NLSS there with friends, and also usually streams his current full playthroughs (I believe he's playing dark souls 3 right now). On the other hand, if you're looking for a series to binge watch, his fallout New Vegas playthrough is majorly accepted as his best series ever and is just *chefs kiss*.


----------



## seularin (Jun 26, 2020)

lolnani
pewdiepie (special bc streams taught me eng)
markiplier
igumdrop
drumsy (if clowning in vr is considered gaming lmao)


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

markiplier! i no longer watch him as often as i used to but i still love his horror game commentaries - i’m a coward so he gets to experience all the fun for me lmaoo


----------



## Romaki (Jun 27, 2020)

These days I mostly watch John Wolfe, Call Me Kevin, Dexbonus and PeachSaliva.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 28, 2020)

I used to watch a lot of gaming YouTubers! My favourite one is Ssohpkc who actually was on multiple hiatuses and recently came back! I just love his sarcastic sense of humor  I also watched some of the other former Creatures like UberHaxorNova


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 18, 2020)

Vanoss is really the only one I ever watch.

Not sure if these really count as gaming youtubers, but aside from Vanoss I watch alot of NintenU, Nintendo Unity, Boundary Break, Beta64, NintendoBase, Longplay Archive, Shadowserg, GTAMedia, Zynxize, Mayor Mori, Chase Crossing, MischaCrossing, KokiriGaming, Master0fHyrule, stuff like that. No commentary gameplay helps me sleep.


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 18, 2020)

I was an OG Pewdiepie fan back in the day. But I don’t really watch any gamers now, sometimes some acnh island tours and that’s it. :l


----------



## Uffe (Jul 19, 2020)

AVGN
Dashie
Ryukahr
BarbarousKing
Trihex


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 19, 2020)

I would say Boundary Break probably, but I also really enjoy Guru Larry and Austin Eruption. More so talking about games than playing. I don't really watch "Let's Play" type of channels aside from TagBackTV for Animal Crossing island tours and stuff.


----------



## Vonny (Jul 19, 2020)

Briclyn Forest


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2020)

These are my favorite gaming youtubers:


SwankyBox: does a lot of interesting behind-the-scenes videos with different Mario games; also plays SMM2 with his friend Stowgee a lot which I love to watch when going to bed.

TetraBitGaming: like Swanky he does a lot of "mystery bits" where he talks about unused content in games; he also does quite a few SM64 challenge videos that I enjoy (he recently beat SM64 with the DK Bongos lol).

RTGame: I love watching him play games like Animal Crossing, Pokemon, Cooking Mama and Wii Fit, his commentary on them is always so funny.

Johnstone: makes Pokemon videos, does a lot of challenges (like catching every available pokemon in a game within a certain time frame) and also talks about random "lost" pokemon games such as that really old TCG game for PC.

SpawnWaveMedia: makes daily videos on current events in the gaming world, as well as unboxing videos for refurbished consoles and games.

PokeTips: my go-to boy for pokemon news and challenge videos/nuzlockes. I recently watched his SwSh extreme randomizer nuzlocke and it was a blast.

Pannenkoek2012/UncommentatedPannen: specializes in Super Mario 64 videos, talking about all the game's mechanics and creating challenges that negate the use of the buttons/joystick/etc.

Shesez: makes the Boundary Break videos which I absolutely love, it sucks that his most recent video of ACNH got into a dispute by Nintendo. I find myself watching his videos multiple times because they're so interesting.

Cinemassacre: they don't specialize in video game stuff (they mostly talk about movies) but they have the Angry Video Game Nerd series which will always be my favorite youtube series of all time.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 20, 2020)

RTGame: I love the minecraft builds and the city and skyline videos. The one road city is really funny. Cities and Skyline One Road

Etce: Lots of animal crossing video and is super wholesome. Doesn't call a villager ugly or mock them. This is the first video I watched.


----------



## Crash (Jul 20, 2020)

i don't watch much on youtube because i generally don't like commentary, but i love LGR. really great reviews and classic PC stuff which i've always been fascinated by, and he's just funny and laid back. i can't stand youtubers who are all about "Their Brand" or the money but he comes across as very genuine and not full of himself at all.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 20, 2020)

I don’t watch many gaming youtubers but when I do it’s usually Minecraft. I watch Dream, who I subscribe to when he was about 500k subscribers and has now shot to 5 million! I also watched Pewdiepie for a while but now that he has done so many lwiay’s if his subreddit that I’ve kind of stopped watching him. His live-streams are cool now though!


----------



## Corrie (Jul 20, 2020)

I don't really watch these types of channels but I do have a soft spot for Markiplier. Not that I even watch most of his content anyway lol but sometimes I'll give something of his a go.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 21, 2020)

Dashiegames and Thabeast721.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't really know any specifically as I don't watch people play video games often. However I've received a game if not on release day, I will watch people play through a game. Like Zelda, and Dragon quest specifically.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jul 22, 2020)

vinny vinesauce, only watch him when my brother is watching him though. dont rlly care about the games he plays except animal crossing and minecraft, I just like to listen to him cause I think hes funny. His music is good too.


----------



## AC.Newbie (Jul 22, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Cinemassacre: they don't specialize in video game stuff (they mostly talk about movies) but they have the Angry Video Game Nerd series which will always be my favorite youtube series of all time.



Are you a fan of James and Mike Mondays? Shame Bootsy left, his gaming videos with Mike were pretty awesome too


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2020)

AC.Newbie said:


> Are you a fan of James and Mike Mondays? Shame Bootsy left, his gaming videos with Mike were pretty awesome too


oh yeah! I don't watch those as much as AVGN but I really love watching them play older games, especially ones that they just magically blow through somehow lol. I haven't seen any recent ones, did Bootsy actually leave? that is upsetting :,,,(


----------



## AC.Newbie (Jul 22, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> oh yeah! I don't watch those as much as AVGN but I really love watching them play older games, especially ones that they just magically blow through somehow lol. I haven't seen any recent ones, did Bootsy actually leave? that is upsetting :,,,(


Yeah unfortunately there was some kind of falling out between him and Mike. Heard it had something to do with the music he wrote


----------



## Zerous (Jul 26, 2020)

I've watched so many over the years, but the only ones i still watch are pbg and patterrz atm


----------



## Vitis (Jul 26, 2020)

Depending on the definition of gaming youtuber I'd say Outside Xbox's cast. They stream games of late and do Let's Play, if referring to an exclusively gameplay channel I don't have one of those.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 27, 2020)

thisistian said:


> I love Mischa Crossing, she does a lot of ACNL town tours ^.^



While I am not a huge fan of YouTubers in general, I do however, enjoy watching the many reactions they share when it comes to certain game sequences haha Though, if I had to choose two do come to mind. Jacksepticeye and DashieGames always give me a smile


----------



## MoogleKupo (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh there's a list for sure but I'll name the top few
Slimecicle
Game Grumps, every channel associated with them xD
Game Theory/GT Live
Shyntos
Markiplier
Pewdiepie (still)
Cryaotic (formerly ChaoticMonki)
Vanossgaming
CallmeCarson
JSchlattLive
Poofesure


----------



## minyoongiluv (Aug 12, 2020)

Vonny said:


> Briclyn Forest


._.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Let’s Game it Out never fails to make me laugh. I also enjoy Peanutbuttergamer.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Aug 19, 2020)

LazyGameReviewer. I follow him for the Sims reviews and he’s hysterical.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2020)

JonTron, he moved on from game reviews and ive kinda moved on from hardcore gaming so it feels like we grew together, probably helps that i've been watching him since i was 12 lol


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 20, 2020)

Uffe said:


> AVGN
> Dashie
> Ryukahr
> BarbarousKing
> Trihex


I love Ryukahr! Haven't given Dashie and Barb much of a chance yet but they seem like they'd be up my ally too.


----------



## Uffe (Aug 20, 2020)

Stalfos said:


> I love Ryukahr! Haven't given Dashie and Barb much of a chance yet but they seem like they'd be up my ally too.


Barb can be critical, but I also find him to be amusing. I only watch him for Super Mario Maker 2 stuff, but it doesn't look like he's been playing that game for sometime. I found Dashie by looking for Super Mario Maker gameplay. At first, I didn't care to watch him because he shouts a lot. But I watched him play this troll level in Super Mario Maker and he was really trying to beat the level. It looked very tedious. So when he ended up completing that level, I felt bad for him, because he looked annoyed. I ended up subscribing to his channel because he kept on trying. I used to just watch him for Super Mario Maker 2 stuff, but eventually I started watching him play through other games.


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 20, 2020)

I only really watch AVGN, GameXplain, Antdude, and Arlo for gaming videos. They all have a type of humor that I enjoy (though GameXplain is something I watch less for humor and more for info and speculation stuff) and similar opinions to me on games, plus they're not too obnoxious like most channels are. I'm more into the channels that are discussions rather than LPs, since if I'm going to watch an LP, I'd rather it be with no commentary.


----------



## amemome (Aug 28, 2020)

Chuggaaconroy -- the amount of work he puts into his vids is so amazing! His ACNL playthrough was the primary reason I decided to buy New Leaf!

Pikasprey -- chaotic pokemon challenges and a lot of really thorough game reviews. Reminds me a lot of AVGN. I appreciate that he has uncut playthroughs on his alt channel.


----------



## Cheren (Aug 28, 2020)

Jerma! I've been watching him for years.


----------



## Luxsama (Aug 28, 2020)

I dont really watch much gaming YouTube, I usually just play the game myself but when I do watch it'll be videogamedunkey and whenever SivHD decides to upload a video lol


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 30, 2020)

Not really into YouTubers but I sometimes watch an Arlo news round up. I just watch the bits I'm interested in, videos are full of all the nintendo info and are pretty stimulating if I am bored.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Oct 2, 2020)

CallMeKevin. His videos are hilarious! I mostly watch AC or sims youtubers.


----------

